# Anyone using Cricket, Straight Talk, Boost, Etc for Running The app?



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

I've been with T-mobile for a couple of years. The coverage has been good and I haven't had issues with data or calls. But I'd like to look into a cheaper alternative. Prior to T-mobile, I had Walmart's Family Mobile. The price was good, but it seemed as if there was noticeable throttling. All these types of resellers (Family Mobile, Boost, Straight Talk, etc) use the networks of the big boys, but they note that the network's own customers will get priority first. 

Is anybody using these 2nd-tier plans with the Uber app?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

I use metropcs 4 phones for $100. Works just as good as T-Mobile for me.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I use metropcs 4 phones for $100. Works just as good as T-Mobile for me.


Thanks. They are one that I'm looking at.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

mint 240$ for the whole year, comes with 8gb a month, i can wait till i get home to surf, just basic surfing, Uber running, satellite radio it uses 5gb out of my 8.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Metro pcs is probably the best “generic” phone company by far..I’ve been with all of them, str8talk, boost, etc and metro is the greatest value for the buck with excellent T-Mobile service at a great cost


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Metro pcs is probably the best "generic" phone company by far..I've been with all of them, str8talk, boost, etc and metro is the greatest value for the buck with excellent T-Mobile service at a great cost


Man my monthly with either T-Mobile or AT&T was $200 plus.

$1200+ per year is a lot of money for a name brand logo imprint on your phone.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

dgates01 said:


> I've been with T-mobile for a couple of years. The coverage has been good and I haven't had issues with data or calls. But I'd like to look into a cheaper alternative. Prior to T-mobile, I had Walmart's Family Mobile. The price was good, but it seemed as if there was noticeable throttling. All these types of resellers (Family Mobile, Boost, Straight Talk, etc) use the networks of the big boys, but they note that the network's own customers will get priority first.
> 
> Is anybody using these 2nd-tier plans with the Uber app?


I use straight talk. The only issues have been when I go out of town in more rural areas.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Man my monthly with either T-Mobile or AT&T was $200 plus.


For one line?

Prices have certainly dropped, even with the big companies. One line with all the unlimited bells and whistles wouldn't be more than $75 now.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

dgates01 said:


> For one line?
> 
> Prices have certainly dropped, even with the big companies. One line with all the unlimited bells and whistles wouldn't be more than $75 now.


3 lines and 2 phones. Gave them cash for the phones and went to metropcs


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I have Cricket, which I've used for the entire 2.5 years I've been doing RS. It works well enough, though coverage isn't as good as you'd get with something like Verizon. Having used Sprint and AT&T, Cricket is no worse. Cricket is now on the AT&T network anyways.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Metro is prolly your best bet. I've got tmobil 2 phones for 80. Military vet discount


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> I use straight talk. The only issues have been when I go out of town in more rural areas.


For the countryside Verizon all day. For me, if I lived deep in the countryside I would pay the extra money.

On that note both T-Mobile and Metropcs have problems next to skyscrapers.


----------



## Wasted_Days (Aug 15, 2017)

I just stick to a reliable carrier like T-Mobile or Verizon, your phone bill is deductible on taxes anyways so why skimp out and risk poor coverage when you depend on it so heavily for rideshare.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Cricket. Occasionally I use up my 5GB, but not often. Like this month, but that was because I was out of town and had to use the hotspot to log into work as where we were staying their WiFi was crap. Cricket is on ATT. Have 2 of my kids on this because they typically use their data up and I don't care if they get throttled, I just don't want extra charges for their data and this ensures I that doesn't happen.

Wife and I have backup phones on Xfinity mobile, which is dirt cheap. $12/month for 1st gb then $12 for each shared gig after that. Runs us about $40/month for 3 phones (one child on there also) unless we go nuts on data for some stupid reason. Xfinity is on the Verizon network. Handy for when in an ATT deadzone, or like when I used my 5gb on Cricket I flip the xfinity hotspot on and tap that.


----------



## gotrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

I had Verizon for over 10 years until about 6 months ago. The service was great but not worth the extra cost I was paying. Got sick of my high monthly bill and decided to try metro pcs at $50 a month. Not as reliable as Verizon however still pretty good. Looked at multiple options before deciding to move my Verizon iPhone8+ over to Metro. I’m saving around $100 a month. Was also considering google fi but I don’t know anyone who uses them as their cell carrier.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

dgates01 said:


> I've been with T-mobile for a couple of years. The coverage has been good and I haven't had issues with data or calls. But I'd like to look into a cheaper alternative. Prior to T-mobile, I had Walmart's Family Mobile. The price was good, but it seemed as if there was noticeable throttling. All these types of resellers (Family Mobile, Boost, Straight Talk, etc) use the networks of the big boys, but they note that the network's own customers will get priority first.
> 
> Is anybody using these 2nd-tier plans with the Uber app?


I use the walmart family mobile (which is tmobile) and have no problems. I take it back, there is a dead spot of about 1 mile where I lose coverage every time.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

gotrocks said:


> I had Verizon for over 10 years until about 6 months ago. The service was great but not worth the extra cost I was paying. Got sick of my high monthly bill and decided to try metro pcs at $50 a month. Not as reliable as Verizon however still pretty good. Looked at multiple options before deciding to move my Verizon iPhone8+ over to Metro. I'm saving around $100 a month. Was also considering google fi but I don't know anyone who uses them as their cell carrier.


Nothing is as reliable as Verizon to be honest but the cost ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

It


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Man my monthly with either T-Mobile or AT&T was $200 plus.
> 
> $1200+ per year is a lot of money for a name brand logo imprint on your phone.


 tax deductible if you're using your phone for driving for work.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> It
> 
> tax deductible if you're using your phone for driving for work.


I only use 1 phone, the rest is split amongst family.


----------



## NobodysFool (Oct 22, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> I use straight talk. The only issues have been when I go out of town in more rural areas.


O\

I have been using StraightTalk for 5-6 years, they keep increasing the high speed data before unlimited slow kicks in, its at 20GB a month now. Works everywhere, but I buy pre-pay T-Mobile monthly over the winter months in Mexico, because StraightTalk only works in the USA.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Nothing is as reliable as Verizon to be honest but the cost ?


Verizon for sure is the best company for service and even customer service IMO but they are just so godam expensive ... i do miss them though !!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

NobodysFool said:


> O\
> 
> I have been using StraightTalk for 5-6 years, they keep increasing the high speed data before unlimited slow kicks in, its at 20GB a month now. Works everywhere, but I buy pre-pay T-Mobile monthly over the winter months in Mexico, because StraightTalk only works in the USA.


The weird thing is that I have trouble in rural areas (I don't rideshare there). My wife had the same setup, but never had the issue.

Only exception is I have an iPhone 6s, she has a 5 s.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

I ended up sticking with T-Mobile. I was on a prepaid plan for $50 that gave me 10 GB's of data. Now a new prepaid plan gets me the same amount of high-speed data for $40 a month.


----------

